# Nelsonite



## norman vandyke (Mar 15, 2016)

Anyone ever use this stuff? How do you cure it? Can I use my vacuum chamber on it and will it take dye? It costs half what the other stabilizing resins are going for and it's supposed to be a good replacement for resinol90c, which I also have no experience using but have been told it's pretty awesome.


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 16, 2016)

I have used it but wasn't very happy with the results. It reminded me of a very thin varnish and when you split the wood it seemed as though it never dried internally. It definitely will not fill an voids as well as the fact that you will have to keep air away from the unused liquid. I dropped marbles in the can as I used it to keep the level at the top of the can. I've heard of some fellows using vacuum pumps with it but don't know any thing about it.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 17, 2016)

Have you looked into Gator Venom? I just got my gallon today in the mail and haven't used it yet but I will say the shipping is super fast, he was a great guy to talk to on the phone and answers about second ring (even on sunday) and the price was cool with me.


----------



## norman vandyke (Mar 17, 2016)

I'd heard of that just never remember to look it up. Price is better depending on shipping cost.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 17, 2016)

shipping is included in the price!


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 17, 2016)

I paid just short of 84 bucks to my door


----------

